

Marked.js is a markdown parser built for speed - chjj
https://github.com/chjj/marked

======
lucisferre
Curious, I realize this is a node module, but is there any reason I couldn't
be run directly in the browser (I'd go through the code and try it myself, but
it's bed time for me).

~~~
dmix
"It is also now fully compatible with the client-side."

From the documentation.

------
charliesome
I'm curious why you'd write something like this in Javascript if you're aiming
for performance.

There's nothing wrong with using Javascript for a Markdown parser but if it's
supposed to be 'built for speed', you'd be better off using a lower level
language.

~~~
ufo
Its not "built for speed". Its build for speed _and_ for the browser.

~~~
thetrendycyborg
and for node. And it's almost as fast as a C implementation. JS isn't
terrible, you know. People just never learn it because it's confusing. It's
more similar to lisp than to C, except for the syntax.

And built for speed doesn't mean "the fastest." It just means within this
implementation the goal was speed.

------
Void_
The benchmark is very impressive. Thanks for this!

